# Yet Another "5"



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yes my liking of seiko's is getting a bit mad. Couldn't resist this for a tenner. 7009 movt working fine. Lovely dial, charcoal and very lighly grained running up and down, very hard to photograph. After a clean apart from some very light scratches this is mint. Came on a very small spiedel expander that might just fit Stan!







Has the recessed lugs at 16mm. I didn't like the look of a 16mm strap on it so cut an old 19mm I had to fit (slightly too far oops but I think the wide strap looks better).

btw this is what i meant by merging pictures.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Bargain! Looks very tasteful, lovely dial, strap looks good too 

I am tightening my belt and it's Seiko's & Poljot's only for the forseeable future


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thks mark, it looks much much nicer in the steel.

Got my eye on 2 more seikos finishing tonight on ebay.

I have 8 Seikos now!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Really, 2 more nice Seiko's. Would you have the Ebay links to hand


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice "5", PG.

I like the merged photo's, done in PhotoShop?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If I told you you'd out bid me







Only kidding! Not too sure of the 1st one but like the 2nd blue dial 

one

two


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm sure about the first......I prefer the Citizen






























The second is nice though, good luck with that.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Seen one of those before

somewhere

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.p...topic=1873&st=0


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger me David, you know I had this nagging feeling I'd seen one before. Well remembered.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The blue dial went for Â£12.50. I completley forgot about it and missed the auction.

Bugger!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got me a beater 5 like yours Pg at last. Love the case and dial......Â£39.99










and a silver one from York. Liked the flats top and bottom of the case on this one and it's all over silver look with dial etc.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Good on yer Griff. Still in love with mine, when it went awol for 3 days I was not a happy chappy!

Silver one looks nice as well although I dont like the bracelet fixing because you can't put a strap on them, and I hate bracelets.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Using different photohost, as previous images soon disappear:-

Seiko like Pg's, with nice roundness to case and superb military style dial. This one has a real chunky look to it, and like Pg will be using mine as a beater on a Nato










This next one has an attractive case with nice flat flanges to the top and bottom of the case. The excellent silver dial gives this 5 a splendid overall silver look.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I like the "military" Seiko 5 Griff, never seen one before


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

where you been hiding John, I've had a few pics of mine on Forum. Got mine on heavy duty nylon and deployant now!










here it is on the now redundant Nato


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> where you been hiding John, I've had a few pics of mine on Forum. Got mine on heavy duty nylon and deployant now!


senility























it must be the photo angle ... I hope


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That military style certainly is a juicy one. What it needs is an unscratchable glass.

Do they have the display back?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

DavidH said:


> That military style certainly is a juicy one. What it needs is an unscratchable glass.
> 
> Do they have the display back?


 Agree with you on the unscratchable glass.

yes mine has a view back


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

The reason I ask, I recently bought this,










with a glass back and found that it sits a bit high with the thick glassback.

I found a suitable replacement though, off a Citizen that fits and is about 2mm thinner.

The bummer is that it says Citizen on it









I know noone can see it but I know it is there.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

....and I have an unscratchable glass ordered. It's in bits at the minite!

I wonder how many I'll break putting it in


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's one reason I took mine off the nato. Just sits that little more snugly now. I hadn't though of changing backs!









Mind you I'd have to buy a tool cos I think goliaths big brother put this one on, won't budge with the long nose pliars!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> won't budge with the long nose pliars!


You're a savage!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bought my first Seiko 5 the other day...and aren't they just great watches!
















This one came frome a guy in the US and cost all of Â£35 inc postage (no customs!)
















Had two genuine Seiko straps with it; this nice Nato-ish one, which I really like especially with that re-inforced leather hole strip, and the more standard steel bracelet.

It doesn't hack...but I don't need that.









It doesn't manually wind...but you only need to look at it and it starts working!









It has quick set day/date









It has a second hand









Yep, this could become my everyday beater...:



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's a corker!

Like the look of the Nylon strap,is it comfortable?

In all my years of collecting watches,never owned a "5"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

AlexR said:


> That's a corker!
> 
> Like the look of the Nylon strap,is it comfortable?
> 
> In all my years of collecting watches,never owned a "5"


 Yep, the strap is comfortable and is actually much nicer looking that in the photo.

This is also my first "5"...and probably won't be my last... having got this one...

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Shame they don't make a 44mm Seiko 5


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell that's nice, black day date wheels, non lume numerals, lume dots, that minute chapter is superb, slightly fatter hours hand, not so sure on the crown guards though needs to be slightly bigger and either less of a gap or a fatter crown IMO

Nice watch thiugh, very nice.


----------

